
What is so good about Google's Project Fi? #projectfi #travel - lsaine
https://jnn.io/~2
======
drallison
Sadly it is not available everywhere. I was all ready to sign up but was told
it was not available in my area (Northwest Montana).

------
lsaine
It's good for North American users who want their costs to be variable (to the
extent possible).

